
Echo JS - JavaScript News - codeme
http://www.echojs.com/
======
pdx
Things that annoy me on most forums are the clutter added by signatures, join
date (which I always confuse with posting date), and the ubiquitous avatar.

I really enjoy that HN lacks these distractions, so the presence of the
avatars at the posted site was a disappointment. Still, it was much better
than most.

------
lifeisstillgood
I don't get it?

Part of the appeal of HN is I get interesting stuff from all over (#) not just
my niche.

TO do an HN, but have it on one niche seems missing the point.

(#) less of it now, these kids today, back when I were a lad ... shoebox ..
motorway.

~~~
pmelendez
Well you are right when you say that's part of the appeal of HN. The thing is,
that's part of the appeal for a hacker. I bet that for a JS professional, part
of the appeal of this site is to have restrict the news just to that domain.

At the end, the success or failure of these kind of web sites tend to be more
related to the community rather than the look or the features.

------
porker
Please add yourself to the "Ask HN: like HN, for other disciplines/topics?"
thread from yesterday - thanks!

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5399879>

------
akakey
what's with JavaScript community to make everything end in "js"? You don't see
Ruby guys ending every one of their product names in "rb" or Python guys in
"py".

~~~
yen223
The NumPy, Scrapy and SciPy folks may disagree :)

~~~
milkshakes
don't forget the web.py folks!

~~~
yen223
And the ultimate: PyPy!

------
shaneeb
Apart from the fact that its JS only, how is it better than HN? Why not just
use HN to follow topics you like (JS in this case)?

~~~
pqdbr
I think it's a simple matter of focus. One could extend your logic and say
'Why don't you get your tech news from NY Times instead of Hacker News, since
they have a tech section in their website ?'

~~~
shaneeb
True, but making a NY Times-like website for tech news wouldn't work either.
HN works for techies because its clean and simple, and the karma/upvote
mechanism keep the content relevant. So there is a _difference_ from NY Times.

My question then remains, what is different?

~~~
joshuacc
The advantage is precisely the thing that you excluded, the focus on one
technology.

------
pcote
The first thing this has me thinking is that it looks like a "subreddit" of
HN. I'm surprised to not have seen or heard of a Reddit style site with HN
voting rules on it.

~~~
Kiro
HN voting rules? I thought reddit used the exact same voting system as HN.

~~~
untog
Not quite, no. You can't downvote stories (only comments, when you reach an
appropriate karma level) and the algorithms for story/comment decay seem to be
wildly different.

~~~
rschmitty
Reddit downvoting is ridiculous at times. People just downvote whenever they
see something they don't like or disagree with.

For example, anyone that dislikes {lang} will just downvote any {lang} article

vs

Reading the {lang} article and downvoting it if it's just linkspam

~~~
untog
Hacker News isn't really that different- people flag the article instead of
downvoting it, so it takes even fewer people to bury a story. It's happened
more times than I can count.

------
duiker101
It's all a little.... too large...

~~~
dreen
If you browse at 67% scale it looks exactly like HN

~~~
metastew
One problem with zooming to 67% is the comment text are too small to read for
me.

------
vaidik
+1 for the effort. But there is already a project like that which you could
have used for this purpose if your purpose was not to build something like HN
but build something like HN for only JS: <https://github.com/SachaG/Telescope>

This would have saved a lot of programming effort.

~~~
resu_nimda
There is a 'source code' link at the bottom that leads to
<https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>, which looks mostly the same with a
different stylesheet, so I think they did save that effort ;)

And FWIW, Telescope may preserve the functionality of HN, but I like the
design a lot less (though the Echo design could use some work).

------
imwhimsical
The design in a little (more than a little, tbh) overwhelming. But that's cool
for v.0.11.0

~~~
sktrdie
It's horrible: big fonts, 100% wide and awful spacing of elements. Gives me a
headache just reading it. I like the topic though. Hope a designer can jump in
and improve the overall experience.

~~~
btipling
I hope it stays ugly and keeps people who care about this away. Will improve
the quality of the contributions I think.

~~~
nwh
I'm sorry, what? You want front end designers (a major use-case for JavScript)
to be disgusted enough to stay away?

~~~
btipling
I am a software engineer who writes a lot of JavaScript and I care about
software engineering topics. I am not interested in the latest jQuery library
or basic JavaScript howtos and I want more meaningful discussions about
JavaScript libraries than "wow nice!"

------
davidw
A thought: I think you're doing it wrong if you think of yourself as an "X"
programmer. Because those X's will come and go over the years.

~~~
resu_nimda
But those X's do exist, if only temporarily. At any given time, you probably
are an X programmer, and a community around X is useful to you. People may
drop in and out, but it's still a (potentially) valuable resource.

~~~
davidw
> it's still a (potentially) valuable resource.

Indubitably!

------
nkuttler
There are barely any comments. Oh btw, I couldn't figure out how to add one
anyway. If that requires registration... make it obvious.

------
ericcholis
I had to do a double take, I thought somebody had registered a domain using my
first initial and last name (echolis).

Need coffee....

------
Toshio
No RSS feed?

~~~
nekgrim
Bottom of the page : <http://www.echojs.com/rss>

